
Manned fighter to face autonomous drone next year - bkohlmann
https://www.thedrive.com/the-war-zone/33866/manned-fighter-to-face-an-autonomous-drone-next-year-in-a-sci-fi-movie-like-showdown
======
memexy
I'm betting on the autonomous drone. No way a human can outmaneuver something
that doesn't pass out from excessive g force.

> The design of the drones themselves would be freed from parameters required
> to accommodate and protect a human pilot. Their planforms could be better
> optimized for aerial maneuvering and the pilotless aircraft could handle
> greater stresses during more aggressive flying than would be deemed too
> dangerous if a person was inside.

------
simonblack
Let's go the whole way and cut out the aircraft completely. What can an
aircraft do that a dedicated missile can't?

